# Lund or Ranger aluminum



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking to order either a Lund 1875 fisherman or a ranger VS1882. Also may look at the Vexus ADX190. The Lund fisherman is a new model for this year so I doubt anyone has one yet to talk about. The main difference seems to be the much-discussed welded vs riveted. I also know that the rangers are now made by same company that builds trackers. Also aware that Vexus is kind of a spin-off of the rangers. Anyways with that said if anyone has any thoughts on any of these that would be appreciated. Currently leading toward the Lund. This will be my retirement boat and hope to use it quite often both inland and the occasional lake Erie trip. I will probably wait until the Cleveland boat show in January to hopefully see all of them in-person together. I know the wait time on ordering them is quite a while but that's okay.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmmm Passenger Jets are Riveted. What your looking for now I think is differences in storage compartments or what kind of neat Accessories are being thrown in. Pretty much they all come out of the same barrel and different names get slapped on the sides.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

you're shopping up there on the starcraft "shelf," maybe worth a look at the boat show also, have fun shopping


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

meant to throw in some personal experience on a Crestliner (welded). Hit many rocks during several trips on the Maumee with. Broke a skeg once, ate up a prop once but never a leak over 22 seasons.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a Sea Nymph 19' 1993 riveted.Had in Lake Erie,Lake Ontario,Canadian lakes,inland lakes,Tennessee,New York,still serving me well.No leaks.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I like Lund’s personally but there’s a lot of good boats out there. Welded or riveted who really cares. Warranty, durability, and comfort makes all the difference. Buy the boat that fits your fishing needs the best. There is no perfect boat.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

It looks like the Lund doesn’t have a rear deck. On Erie I would prefer no rear deck.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think my next boat will be the vexus adx 190. Ranger I was put off when they transitioned and had their new aluminum line up with cracking welds at the transom, I'm not even sure to this day you can get one ordered with a kicker but appears they addressed the initial issue. Crestliner or Lund would be next, go to preference would be a Lund impact. The fisherman comeback seems more like a straight trolling set up vs the vexus and ranger which to me has a better layout for trolling and casting if that's your interest. I've always felt Lund was over hyped especially with the years they had wood all over the boat and untreated wood in the transom. It's long been resolved but always surprised by the Lund die hards when they were putting trash wood in the transoms for nearly a decade in the early 2000's and got a pass yet other companies like ranger switched to composite transoms in the the late 1980's knowing better that far ahead. 
My vote vexus>Lund>ranger of the three you mention.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

My two cents... First, the fisherman seems like a totally different type of boat then the other 2 you are interested in.. seems to be a deeper boat that could be rigged up nicely for trolling. Does not have a great set up to cast inland lakes imo while the other 2 your looking at appear to be more of multi species rigs.. I have a 2020 1975 pro v, love it and would certainly recommend a Lund. I have had a few trackers in the past, with very bad luck. Now that rangers and trackers are coming out of the same place I personally would be very hesitant.. That being said my cousin has a 620 fisherman and I love it. Finally vexus, I have checked them out at the boat show. They seem like bad ass boats, I really liked them allot. I think a concern would be if there are any certified dealers around here. If not you do not want to be driving back to Wisconsin ect for any warranty work.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Fishballz said:


> My two cents... First, the fisherman seems like a totally different type of boat then the other 2 you are interested in.. seems to be a deeper boat that could be rigged up nicely for trolling. Does not have a great set up to cast inland lakes imo while the other 2 your looking at appear to be more of multi species rigs.. I have a 2020 1975 pro v, love it and would certainly recommend a Lund. I have had a few trackers in the past, with very bad luck. Now that rangers and trackers are coming out of the same place I personally would be very hesitant.. That being said my cousin has a 620 fisherman and I love it. Finally vexus, I have checked them out at the boat show. They seem like bad ass boats, I really liked them allot. I think a concern would be if there are any certified dealers around here. If not you do not want to be driving back to Wisconsin ect for any warranty work.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I agree, Ive heard horror stories about all boat brands usually from boat dealers that want to make a sale, but most dealers compare their boats to Lund. I’d be cautious of Ranger boats now but it depends on how hard you’re going to use the boat too. Lund has the Versatrack system for rod holders, it’s great. My neighbour has a Crestliner and his track system is awful, nothing stays locked in. I don’t trust my rods in his rod holders at all. I have a Tyee and had an Impact XS with the same track.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a ranger 1782(pre tracker) It had a crack in the fiberglass consol when I bought it, the dealer took care of it over winter. Other than that I’ve had no issues. I love the boat, storage on the other hand is lacking IMO. I’ve yet to have it on the big lake but have been on inland lakes in less than ideal conditions and it handles great. The track system is a 45° “T” track, so far any accessories that fit a Lund have fit on mine. If you want an abundance of storage I would definitely look into the pro v line of Lunds or Starcraft.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

why not look at glass boats too? A nicely rigged lund StarCraft or ranger in aluminum isn’t far off price wise than glass.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, have always liked the Boston Wahler


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply back to everyone. I have been fighting the covid. What a miserable thing that is. Put me out of commission for a while but I'm back now. Thanks for all the great comments on the boats. I really liked Mattiba comment about does it really matter, riveted or welded as long as the boat has all of the comfort features that I'm looking for. I'm sure whichever boat will last me as long as I will need it as I'm sure I will not beat it to death anytime soon. I am hoping to see a good variety up at the Cleveland boat show in January and kind of decide from there. Again thanks everyone for your two cents. I'll let you know what I decide eventually.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Vexus layouts are worlds above the rangers. Rangers your paying for the name now. The kinds are nice but saying that I don't know they they're worth what they ask for them. My old lady's dad bought a new 1775 in 2019 and the fit and finish on the interior leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Vexus layouts are worlds above the rangers. Rangers your paying for the name now. The kinds are nice but saying that I don't know they they're worth what they ask for them. My old lady's dad bought a new 1775 in 2019 and the fit and finish on the interior leaves alot to be desired.


Vexus is built by the original engineers of Ranger?


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Vexus layouts are worlds above the rangers. Rangers your paying for the name now. The kinds are nice but saying that I don't know they they're worth what they ask for them. My old lady's dad bought a new 1775 in 2019 and the fit and finish on the interior leaves alot to be desired.


Ya I'm really hoping to see some Vexus boats at the show. The more I research them the more interested I am getting with them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dovans said:


> Vexus is built by the original engineers of Ranger?


Yes some of the original guys left ranger and started vexus.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

wivywoo said:


> Looking to order either a Lund 1875 fisherman or a ranger VS1882. Also may look at the Vexus ADX190. The Lund fisherman is a new model for this year so I doubt anyone has one yet to talk about. The main difference seems to be the much-discussed welded vs riveted. I also know that the rangers are now made by same company that builds trackers. Also aware that Vexus is kind of a spin-off of the rangers. Anyways with that said if anyone has any thoughts on any of these that would be appreciated. Currently leading toward the Lund. This will be my retirement boat and hope to use it quite often both inland and the occasional lake Erie trip. I will probably wait until the Cleveland boat show in January to hopefully see all of them in-person together. I know the wait time on ordering them is quite a while but that's okay.


My 2 cents, bought a 18.75 Lund and I like the boat, big selling point, I fish Lake Erie all the time the Lund sides come up to mid thigh which is very nice when it’s rough. The only complaint I have with Lund is how bad they gouge you when you need extras , especially for the sports track system, I had to come up with different ways to use the track, didn’t want to drill holes in a brand new boat.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

EPB said:


> My 2 cents, bought a 18.75 Lund and I like the boat, big selling point, I fish Lake Erie all the time the Lund sides come up to mid thigh which is very nice when it’s rough. The only complaint I have with Lund is how bad they gouge you when you need extras , especially for the sports track system, I had to come up with different ways to use the track, didn’t want to drill holes in a brand new boat.


That's a good point about sports track. I haven't really checked into that. Others have said that it does work well though.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

EPB said:


> My 2 cents, bought a 18.75 Lund and I like the boat, big selling point, I fish Lake Erie all the time the Lund sides come up to mid thigh which is very nice when it’s rough. The only complaint I have with Lund is how bad they gouge you when you need extras , especially for the sports track system, I had to come up with different ways to use the track, didn’t want to drill holes in a brand new boat.


There’s aftermarket brackets for Lund sport track, I purchased several and they’re more reasonably priced and work very well. I have extra brackets for future additions also.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Mattiba said:


> There’s aftermarket brackets for Lund sport track, I purchased several and they’re more reasonably priced and work very well. I have extra brackets for future additions also.


That's good to know. I have not looked into that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a Lund 1675, as far as the sport track system I like it but wish I would have gotten the Cisco mounts instead of the Lund mounts originally. They are pricey but worth it imo for rod holders. Lund makes other accessories I like but they are also expensive but work well with sport track such as bumper holders and cup holders. My boat is a 2013 and has been dry so far and I use it on bot Erie and inland lakes. I can’t speak for ranger but I’m happy with the Lund.


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

My 2016 Lund Baron is still kicking ass on Lake Erie, inland lakes, and Canadian rivers. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Fishballz said:


> My two cents... First, the fisherman seems like a totally different type of boat then the other 2 you are interested in.. seems to be a deeper boat that could be rigged up nicely for trolling. Does not have a great set up to cast inland lakes imo while the other 2 your looking at appear to be more of multi species rigs.. I have a 2020 1975 pro v, love it and would certainly recommend a Lund. I have had a few trackers in the past, with very bad luck. Now that rangers and trackers are coming out of the same place I personally would be very hesitant.. That being said my cousin has a 620 fisherman and I love it. Finally vexus, I have checked them out at the boat show. They seem like bad ass boats, I really liked them allot. I think a concern would be if there are any certified dealers around here. If not you do not want to be driving back to Wisconsin ect for any warranty work.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I believe that Knox Marine in Fredericktown, OH is a Vexus dealer now.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Knox or make a trip to one of the two fisherman's Central locations


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I pulled the trigger on my boat today and ended up ordering a ranger vx1788wt. Can't wait now to get it.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice... delivery timeline?


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> nice... delivery timeline?


3-4 months


----------

